# My GTO Side Exhaust



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I have pictures but theyre too big. SO ill just post linkage to the video. 
Its clear but a little quiet. Hopefully the video works. 

Enjoy. 

05 GTO Kooks LTs Spintech Side Exh.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

says not yet processed, check back in a few. =)


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

here's a really good video of how Spintech w/ Kooks sounds inside car.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds good on my lil laptop speakers. I would like to see pics to see how its routed.

BTW: How many Marine bases are in NC? I have a Marine friend that went over that way. His name is David Calderon, do you know him he is a heli maintainer? He drives a 05 Mustang GT with 20" wheels, like a gun metal color.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

There's a few bases in NC i know about. Lejeune is the main one but within a few miles are gieger, johnson, cherry point, new river. gieger is where most airwingers are so i doubt i know him, im in division on lejeune. 


Anyways, here's the link to the side exhaust. 
http://www.urbanworx.com/prod_images/large/DMS-Promo-5_img3.jpg


----------

